

In Argentina it is now unconstitutional to punish for marijuana - jsares
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8221599.stm

======
asciilifeform
"Personal use decriminalization" is a farce. Imagine if possessing a cup of
coffee remained perfectly legal, but anyone found with a box of coffee beans
were presumed to be a dealer and sentenced to hard labor.

~~~
dtf
Decriminalizing supply is impossible under current international treaties. But
hopefully the farcical nature of this situation will open up the popular
debate.

------
mattchew
Hurray for Argentina and Mexico. I hope the trend continues.

I give Obama accidental credit for this. I suspect these decriminalization
efforts would not have been tried under a McCain administration. (And if they
were tried, those countries would have been punished.)

------
steiger
I'm happing to see this is maybe becoming a trend (Mexico sort of
decriminalized marijuana for personal use recently). The war on drugs has done
much damage already.

~~~
dtf
Portugal has also been getting a fair bit of press lately for their ongoing
experiment. They decriminalized the possession of all drugs way back in July
2000.

------
monkeygrinder
"Each adult is free to make lifestyle decisions without the intervention of
the state." I agree in principle, but the reality is people's lifestyle
choices can impact the state - whether it be they turn to the government
health systems to help break their addictions (I write this from UK where we
have socialised healthcare) or crime rates go up, and the state has to
increase the police force. There are so many issues, but it's interesting to
see a government taking a more progressive attitude towards casual marijuana
use.

------
pyman
In South America more people are killed by drunk drivers that stoned drivers.

------
jsares
Just to show that law is open to interpretation from many countries.

